# Budget cabinet & psu



## akash_billa (Jul 3, 2013)

HI,

I am planning to upgrade my pc. Currently I am using Zebronics cheaper cabinet & psu. Please suggest some future proof cabinet & psu..My budget is 5k...


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

what's your PC config ? PSU sugestion mostly depends on that.

For cabibnet look for NZXT Source 210 Elite or Bitfenix Merc Aplpha around 3k or better Corsair Carbide 400R at 5k .


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 4, 2013)

^^
He wants both cabinet and PSU for 5k. 

NZXT Source Elite 210 -- 2.6k 
Corsair CX-430v2 -- 2.6k


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't think he ill get NZXT or bitfenix or corsair in Mangalore.
only options maybe CM or Antec


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

topgear said:


> *cabibnet* look for NZXT Source 210 Elite or Bitfenix Merc *Aplpha* around 3k or better Corsair Carbide 400R at 5k .


Have some sleep... take rest you look a bit too much tired.. 



Gollum said:


> I don't think *he ill get* NZXT or bitfenix or corsair in Mangalore.
> only options maybe CM or Antec


What do you want to say ?? he will get it if he has ill intentions or what?? 

@OP
for cabinet doesn't matter much but we need your configuration for suggesting a PSU..


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Have some sleep... take rest you look a bit too much tired..
> 
> 
> What do you want to say ?? he will get it if he has ill intentions or what??
> ...





> I don't think he *will* get NZXT or bitfenix or corsair in Mangalore.
> only options maybe CM or Antec


Fixed


----------



## akash_billa (Jul 4, 2013)

Tomo I am going to Bangalore..I will purchase there only..


----------



## Gollum (Jul 4, 2013)

then go to Either Golchha Computers or Ankit computers. They both have a good range

you can check their stocks here
Exclusive Showroom for Desktops, Laptops, Gaming PCs, Pro Audio Video Products - Golchha Computers


----------



## topgear (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Have some sleep... take rest you look a bit too much tired..
> 
> 
> What do you want to say ?? he will get it if he has ill intentions or what??
> ...



typo happens buddy and I am not perfect as you are (¯▼¯)

anyway, as for op he should look for a seasonic psu.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2013)

Corsair 200R (3k) and Antec VP450P (2.5k).


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Corsair 200R (3k) and Antec VP450P (2.5k).



Why not S12II 430 ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> Why not S12II 430 ??



Because its more expensive than VP450P


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

What is it's current cost ??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 4, 2013)

Chaitanya said:


> What is it's current cost ??



3600 at fk.


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 4, 2013)

Lol thats much higher..


----------



## akash_billa (Jul 4, 2013)

Gollum said:


> then go to Either Golchha Computers or Ankit computers. They both have a good range
> 
> you can check their stocks here
> Exclusive Showroom for Desktops, Laptops, Gaming PCs, Pro Audio Video Products - Golchha Computers



Ya Sure..


----------



## AKRICK (Jul 5, 2013)

Better get NZXT gamma 2.2k (6 fan capability) + Seasonic sii2 520 (3.8 k)


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jul 5, 2013)

*Re: Budget cabinet &amp; psu*

@OP : please mention your current PC config and if you are going to add any GPU later. &/or any CPU/MOBO upgrade ?

and as for the cabinet, gamma is great for budget configs.


----------



## satirthacool (Jul 7, 2013)

You shold avoid Corsair PSUs now. Better to go with Antec and Seasonic.


----------

